# Whiskeymilitia.com a fraud?



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

i buy from them, and sac, and dogfunk all the time... clear your cookies/ internet cache... they are legit and great to deal with


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've bought from them a couple times, but I had the same problem as you. If you don't check out FAST, you have to start over. I had to enter my info 2 or 3 times to get my goggles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

i pretty much buy from them on the daily. sick as fuck.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you have a problem, Gnar. Do you need an intervention?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

gnar. we all love you and are here for you. this is an intervention. you need to let go of the sac.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It's true Gnar. We'd like to discuss your sac issues. How long have you been having sac problems? Does it burn when you pee?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

It's impossible to stop buying from wiskey militia. I got that pop up notifier, YOU CAN'T SAY NO. I've ordered 8 items in 10 days...and they all come within 3-4 days with standard shipping.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> It's true Gnar. We'd like to discuss your sac issues. How long have you been having sac problems? Does it burn when you pee?


thankfully not. but i do order way to much stuff off there. its just a bunch of dope stuff. sttep and cheap, wm, and tramdock are all on my favorites bar and i just go down the line and check evry one of them. 

I love those sites. 

super easy to get a hold of to. ive had a few times where ive accidently ordered either the wrong size or the wrong quantity there always super quick to fix that for you, and they always ship same day. usually like a few hours after you order. its impressive. i gotta give it to backcountry. there def like the best thing on the internet. 




next to porn and snowboarding forums of course.


----------



## jmyers (Oct 12, 2008)

I havepurchased quite a few things from them, and even returned a couple with no issues. Good stuff.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

lol . they are legit i worked there for a bit. they also have multiple items going at once. if you log into three or four computers at once to the site you can get different items. i havent bought from them this week as they have stopped offering warehouse pickup. im not paying 8 bucks for three day shipping when i work two blocks from the warehouse and pass by it daily. on a related note a funny story about them. on their building they have all their logos backcountry steep and sheap tramdock gear trade dog funk BUT they dont have whiskey militia and it does the second highest volume next to the main backcountry site ( yes even more than dogfunk ). i guess they didnt want the big whiskey militia sogn/logo in alcohol conservative salt lake city lol!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> i pretty much buy from them on the daily. sick as fuck.


i definetly have whiskey up at all times, receive texts, IMs, RSS feeds, and widgets lol...

you need to save your info so it doesnt take anytime!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've bought 4 things off there in the last 2 months. You just need to hit refresh and/or clear out your cookies/cache. Also, the actual site is always more accurate than gearattack or the alerts.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Good to hear its legit because there are a few things I'm waiting to come back up again...I really wanted that sweatshirt too. I'll clear the cookies and see if it works.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

its legit. i've only had one issue with them selling me something which was then "out of stock". they rectified the situation immediately. their CS is outstanding!

its a small issue with their site as their supply levels arent exactly real time because people are just buying the shit too fast for the website to keep up.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol at intervention. WM, SAC, Tramdock, best thing since sliced bread. :thumbsup: Order items often and I've never had an issue with either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

zero issues with them at all. sometimes, my shipping takes longer on some items than other, but nothing other than that.


----------

